# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  American Green Tree Frog Turned Dark Green

## Dave kernow

One of my American Green Tree Frog's has turned a dark olive green, the other frog is it's normal light green colour, I'm just wondering iff it's becoming ill or is it normal behaviour in these frog's, many thanks...he's on the side glass normally he's hiding in back of terrarium with my other frog....

----------


## Josh

Usually, at least from what I've seen, variation in color is completely normal. In fact, AGTFs will change their skin coloration depending upon their environment. Sometimes, my frog is a bright green, but at other times, he's a mottled brown/green color. This change in coloration is often associated with changes in lighting or environment color. During the day time, while sitting on a bright green leaf, my frog will be bright green. Near evening, while on a cork tube, he will be mottled brown.

----------


## elly

Variation is normal. Sometimes they seem to turn dark in response to cold or stress or a dark background, but sometimes it seems to have no cause.

----------

